# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Heating bed FET went out?

## Redazu

Printed something last night and then I went to print today and the bed just never heats up at all. It sits waiting for it to but nothing... I removed the bottom plate and voltage meter checked the 24v wires going to it with the green LED lit up while preheating the bed and it's showing 0v. Is there anyway I could resolve this without ordering a new board? 

Maybe the "Extra" labeled one next to it that seems to be running wires up through the nozzle harness? I turn on both nozzles and bed preheat and wait for fans to kick in and everything and that "Extra" one never lights up or puts out any voltage. I wonder if it was for that PLA fan I removed when I first got it? If so, I guess there's a way to go in and mod the code to use that one instead?

----------

